
The Effect Of Sleep On Happiness - Doncametic
https://www.trackinghappiness.com/effect-sleep-happiness/?hn
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17558542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17558542)

------
momentmaker
I read Why We Sleep and it's eye opening to discover the crucial part of us we
take for granted.

I also recently bought Oura Ring to track my sleep and it has been great to
see the analysis of my sleep.

I used to wake up at 4:30AM with an alarm now I wake up around 8:00AM without
an alarm.

No coffee or nap required throughout the day.

